# Leeres ImageIcon einer bes timmten Größe erzeugen



## isowiz (24. Sep 2008)

Ich hab eine Liste, in der je nach Typ verschiedene Icons angezeigt werden. Nun gibt es Sondernfälle, in der ich ein leeres Icon setzen will. Ich habs mal so versucht:
	
	
	
	





```
noIcon = new ImageIcon(new byte[]{(byte) 0x00});
```
Das ist aber dumm, weil das erstellte Icon keine Größe hat - ist irgendwie auch logisch.

Meine Frage: wie kann ich ein ImageIcon mit einer bestimmten Größe erstellen?


----------



## Ariol (24. Sep 2008)

```
BufferedImage i = new BufferedImage(10,10,BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
		ImageIcon ii = new ImageIcon(i);
```


Das gibt dir ein durchsichtiges ImageIcon von 10Pixel Seitenlaenge


----------



## isowiz (24. Sep 2008)

Vielen Dank. Funktioniert genau so wie es soll.


----------

